# Which wheel brush?



## +MJ+ (Apr 16, 2011)

I popped in to halfrauds yesterday and had a look through there wheel brush selction. I looked at the megs brush but it seemed to have a lack of bristles and almost like the metal spriral would end up rubbing on the paint. In the end I went for halfrauds own make brush. Using it today though the tip of the spriral center wire is un covered and I'm worried about it scoring or chipping the paint.

Is there a plastic cap or something I could fit to the end of the brush to cover up the exposed metal tip or even a better brush anyone recomends?

Cheers.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

To cover the end of your brush i would make a ball of insulation tape and fit that.

As for better, look at the EZ or if your feeling flush the wheel woolies are fantastic.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

EZ brush is the best but does still have its faults with handles working loose but thats simple to put right. The Megs pop the end off and go flat very quick and for what they cost they aint worth it. Wheel Woolies have been mentioned and I fancy them myself but the cost of them is a bit hard to swallow


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with the Megs, they don't last 5 minutes.

I know use the EZ long reach and it's brilliant. I reckon it will last me a few years.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Ez Detail brush everytime, got the small and large one! Love them.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/The_ultimate_Wheel_and_Rim_Detailing_Brush_p/raco.htm

Purchased this recently, can highly recommend it. Had an EZ detail brush but the tip broke off leaving bare metal exposed so decided to try this and cant fault it :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Ryan said:


> http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/The_ultimate_Wheel_and_Rim_Detailing_Brush_p/raco.htm
> 
> Purchased this recently, can highly recommend it. Had an EZ detail brush but the tip broke off leaving bare metal exposed so decided to try this and cant fault it :thumb:


Sorry but that brush to me looks like a different coloured Megs brush, its features are the same so I would have a close eye on the nipple at the end to see if it pops off


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

EZ brush does bend but will last for years !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

EZ Brush had one for a few year and are brill, just purchased the wheel woolies so looking forward to them bad boys turning up, as everyone that has had them say they are worth it. Get what you pay for really.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

my megs brush is about to give in. I'll be getting a EZ Detail brush.

not sure to get the small one or not.



> Because this brush is smaller and uses the same guage wire it's a stiffer brush which makes it better for scrubbing and tighter spots.
> 
> The EZ Detail Brush Mini is 30cm in length, with 6" worth of bristles and 6" of handle.
> 
> The EZ Auto Detail Brush measures 4.5" wide and 18" long.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Wheel Woolies all the way! :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

adlem said:


> Wheel Woolies all the way! :thumb:


heard nothing but good things about these, just wish i could afford them


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Large EZ & Wheel Woolies and 1" detail brush for the faces then you have all the bases covered, for more than just wheels all for £50 plus and will last a long time IMHO


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

mf cloth for me ....


----------



## +MJ+ (Apr 16, 2011)

paulyoung666 said:


> mf cloth for me ....


I always used to use an old frauds noodle mitt but it's that old now the elastic has gone so thought I'd upgrade. It's pritty time consuming having to do each surface individually on multispoke alloys, Also with the winter upon us anything that stops my hands getting wet and cold is a plus.

Thanks for the suggestions all. I was looking at the woolies but at £35 they arn't cheap. Saying that the set of EZ brushes are around that price anyway. I'll go have a look around see If anything can be had cheaper.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

with a cloth mitt you cant reach the backs (spokes dependant) if i were choosing between the two wheel woolies


----------



## +MJ+ (Apr 16, 2011)

I never do the back of my wheels. *Awaits the flaming :devil:

My alloys are these so not much to see and difficult to get the backs anyway.










I've just found this on ebay - Item number: 150394966503 It's a microfibre brush. Looks ok for the price. Anyone tried it? There seems a few bargains on there actually. Found another similar to the EZ brush but much cheaper. If they last though is another thing..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

+MJ+ said:


> I never do the back of my wheels. *Awaits the flaming :devil:
> 
> My alloys are these so not much to see and difficult to get the backs anyway.
> 
> ...


You will easily get the backs done with EZ or Woolies i have had a few cheap one's never lasted I4dtailing had one like the megs one for about £4 i think have a look


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

its not usually that peeps can see them i would be able to when cleaning the fronts it would do my head in have dirty inners, for how easy it would be with an ez brush for me the wheels spotless finish a car


----------



## +MJ+ (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll go take a look on I4D, see if there still in stock. Found this one for under £4 delivered. Looks ok and a bung over the metal spiral - Item number: 400261208405


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

looks like the chemical guys Gerbil brush

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/ger.htm


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ryan said:


> http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/The_ultimate_Wheel_and_Rim_Detailing_Brush_p/raco.htm
> 
> Purchased this recently, can highly recommend it. Had an EZ detail brush but the tip broke off leaving bare metal exposed so decided to try this and cant fault it :thumb:


exactly the same as the megs one which has been round for years. you can get indentical ones on ebay for <£5 iirc


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

I have the smaller Ez-Brush and bought the Meguiar's one thinking it would be better for the inner surface of the rim - I was completely wrong and don't even use it now. The Ez-Brush does all I need.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The meguiars one will do the job on hand, just spray some wheel cleaner in side the rim, and agitate with the brush, sorted.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've had an EZ brush for a year, and after doing many cars, it failed on me last week when the handle snapped! It's a great brush though and highly recommend it. However, i upgraded to it's fatter brother, the Daytona Speedmaster. Made by the same company, and it's essentially the same, it's just got a more rigid stem which may help it's durability.

Great bit of kit!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use a Vikan wheel brush, CG Gerbil, some Envy detailing brushes and a DJ wheel mitt.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> I've had an EZ brush for a year, and after doing many cars, it failed on me last week when the handle snapped! It's a great brush though and highly recommend it. However, i upgraded to it's fatter brother, the Daytona Speedmaster. Made by the same company, and it's essentially the same, it's just got a more rigid stem which may help it's durability.
> 
> Great bit of kit!


Both are the same wire now, the daytona and ez detail. It's just a colour choice but it's no more rigid.

Fantastic brushes though, all we use along with a inch round for lugs and faces.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

EZ wheel brush mate can't go wrong


----------

